# "Lake Breeze" by ADist (IAPLC 2011 - #16)



## mustafaerdogar (19 Sep 2011)

Hello again, 

This is our (ADist - Aquarium Design Istanbul) last tank for IAPLC 2011. This scape is totally a group work. Maintenance by Ertugrul Saygin.

Hope you enjoy it!


















For more photographs, please visit our website: http://www.adist.org

*Tank Dimensions(cm): *100*45*35(h)

*Substrate: *Black sand, fertilizer tabs 

*Filtration:* 950 lt/h external filter, 18 W UV

*Lightning:* 4*30W T8

*CO2:* Pressured CO2 with pH controller

*Plants:* Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba", Eleocharis parvula, Fissidens
fontanus, Flame moss

*Fish& Invertebrates:* Neocaridina denticulata

*Setup date:* February 2011 
*Photograpy date:* April 2011

*Inspiration:* Beautiful glacial lake photos

Lake made by natural glass rock. Sky background with backlightning. %50 water change two times per week.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (19 Sep 2011)

Wow. That is beautiful.

I love how the rocks force your attention towards the lake.


----------



## Ian Holdich (20 Sep 2011)

clever, but not my kind of thang. Is there any livestock in there? Was there ever any livestock in there? It remains artistic, but it's also very easy to grow plants without fish in a tank. Let the C02 role!


----------



## Gill (20 Sep 2011)

Beautiful, A very Peaceful Scape


----------



## Vito (24 Sep 2011)

Great scape, like the lake and the backround, well deserved.


----------



## hellohefalump (24 Sep 2011)

very nice, how did you do the 'lake'?  I really like it but I think it would be better with some fishies/shrimp.


----------



## spyder (24 Sep 2011)

Wow, looks huuuge. Just changing the background makes it feel so different.

Great work, congratulations on the result.


----------



## steffish (19 Oct 2011)

Stunning landscape. i had to look twice to see that it is a tank. Real nice job with the scale of things.


----------

